# Hi from a Sage Noob......



## Coffeenewboy (Sep 10, 2019)

Thought Id just say Hi.....have a Barista express arriving tomo, after reading the ENTIRE internet and watching all of the Hoffs vids, it seemed like the right machine for us.

Hope for so for the money!

Have been a Nepresso customer for waaaay to long (amabassador plus level), so looking forward to better coffee.

Usually drink something approaching a Cortado or machiatto......


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

If you stick around for a few years, you'll probably regret choosing that username!


----------



## NotThatBen (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi, also new but recently got the DB , also upgrading from a nespresso as my main coffee driver but I also have a la pavoni lever action. Decided to take the plunge on the DB after some good news from work and also because I wanted coffee in the morning without leaving pavoni sized dents in the ceiling or morning gymnastics but retain the warm up time similiar to the nespresso machine. DB is paired with a sette 270wi.

Also usually drinking a cortado style drink and americanos.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

That's an excellent start. I also began that way. The Barista Express is a bargain given everything it does plus a decent grinder too. I'd highly recommend Lifestyle Labs and Hoons coffee channel on YouTube. They've shown the basics as well as the endlessly possibilities depending how far you want to go down the rabbit hole! Enjoy


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

NotThatBen said:


> Hi, also new but recently got the DB , also upgrading from a nespresso as my main coffee driver but I also have a la pavoni lever action. Decided to take the plunge on the DB after some good news from work and also because I wanted coffee in the morning without leaving pavoni sized dents in the ceiling or morning gymnastics but retain the warm up time similiar to the nespresso machine. DB is paired with a sette 270wi.
> 
> Also usually drinking a cortado style drink and americanos.


 There's a very friendly Facebook group dedicated to the dual boiler that you might want to join


----------

